# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  dyndns η noip

## takhs764

καλησπερα θελω να ρωτησω αν εχει καποιος την no ip να μας πει την γνωμη του γιατι η dyndns το χρονο εχει φτασει 55 δολαρια και τα θεωρο πολλα χρηματα.
εναντι την no ip με 25 δολαρια

----------


## FreeEnergy

Χρησιμοποιώ το Νο Ip για απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση στον υπολογιστή μου εδώ και 2 χρόνια χωρίς να χρειάζεται να θυμάμι IPs παρά μόνο ένα απλο hostname. Χρησιμοποιώ μάλιστα την δωρεάν υπηρεσία που πρέπει να ..."ανανεώνεις" μια φορά τον μήνα. Πέρα από αυτό όλο αυτό τον καιρό δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Αφού η δωρεάν υπηρεσία ( περα από την μηνιαία ανανεώση ) είναι τόσο καλή πιστεύω ότι και η συνδρομητική θα είναι ακόμη καλύτερη!

----------


## takhs764

ευχαριστω για την απαντησει αλλα μηπως ξερεις και για dvr καμερες και συναγερμους

----------


## FreeEnergy

> ευχαριστω για την απαντησει αλλα μηπως ξερεις και για dvr καμερες και συναγερμους



Συγγνώμη αλλά για αυτό δεν γνώριζω να απαντήσω...

----------


## nestoras

Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα έχεις dyndns ή noip αρκεί ο client που θα κάνει την ανανέωση της IP (dvr, router κτλ) να υποστηρίζει τον πάροχο.
Εμπειρικά, θα σου πρότεινα αν είναι μόνο για προσωπική χρήση, να προτιμήσεις το noip που βγαίνει πιο φθηνά (αν το υποστηρίζουν τα μηχανήματα σου εννοείται). Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας θα σου έλεγα να προτιμήσεις το dyndns επειδή παίζει σχεδόν παντού (ακόμη και σε noname από τα βάθη της Κίνας καταγραφικά).

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Δεν έχει σημασία αν θα έχεις dyndns ή noip αρκεί ο client που θα κάνει την ανανέωση της IP (dvr, router κτλ) να υποστηρίζει τον πάροχο.
> Εμπειρικά, θα σου πρότεινα αν είναι μόνο για προσωπική χρήση, να προτιμήσεις το noip που βγαίνει πιο φθηνά (αν το υποστηρίζουν τα μηχανήματα σου εννοείται). Αν είσαι επαγγελματίας θα σου έλεγα να προτιμήσεις το dyndns επειδή παίζει σχεδόν παντού (ακόμη και σε noname από τα βάθη της Κίνας καταγραφικά).



Όντως η DYN είναι άψογη, (εγγυάται 100% uptime) αλλά το κόστος είναι μεγάλο για ένα χρήστη. Εχω εδώ κ 6 χρόνια λογαριασμό και δεν αντιμετώπισα ποτέ πρόβλημα με πελάτη.
Βέβαια ξεκίνησαν με 20$ το χρόνο και πλέον είναι στα 55$.
Τον άλλο μήνα παρεπιπτόντως τελειώνει η διετία και μίλησα μαζί τους ,το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι -10$ έκπτωση για άλλα δύο χρόνια σαν παλιός πελάτης. 
Σκέφτηκα μήπως αλλάξω σε noip, αλλά δεν είναι και εύκολο γιατί για να γυρίσω τους πελάτες που έχω από dyn σε noip θα μου κοστίσει στο τέλος πολύ περισσότερο..

----------


## nestoras

> Όντως η DYN είναι άψογη, (εγγυάται 100% uptime) αλλά το κόστος είναι μεγάλο για ένα χρήστη. Εχω εδώ κ 6 χρόνια λογαριασμό και δεν αντιμετώπισα ποτέ πρόβλημα με πελάτη.
> Βέβαια ξεκίνησαν με 20$ το χρόνο και πλέον είναι στα 55$.
> Τον άλλο μήνα παρεπιπτόντως τελειώνει η διετία και μίλησα μαζί τους ,το μόνο που κατάφερα είναι -10$ έκπτωση για άλλα δύο χρόνια σαν παλιός πελάτης. 
> Σκέφτηκα μήπως αλλάξω σε noip, αλλά δεν είναι και εύκολο γιατί για να γυρίσω τους πελάτες που έχω από dyn σε noip θα μου κοστίσει στο τέλος πολύ περισσότερο..



Μόλις μπήκα να δω τις χρεώσεις. Πέρυσι έδωσα από 40$ σε δύο λογαριασμούς και φέτος το πήγαν στα 55$ για τον κάθε έναν.
Μπορεί τα λεφτά να μην είναι κανένα τεράστιο ποσό για κάποιον επαγγελματία που είναι εργαλείο της δουλειάς του αλλά το 37.5% αύξηση είναι πιάσιμο "κ@λου" κανονικά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Μόλις μπήκα να δω τις χρεώσεις. Πέρυσι έδωσα από 40$ σε δύο λογαριασμούς και φέτος το πήγαν στα 55$ για τον κάθε έναν.
> Μπορεί τα λεφτά να μην είναι κανένα τεράστιο ποσό για κάποιον επαγγελματία που είναι εργαλείο της δουλειάς του αλλά το 37.5% αύξηση είναι πιάσιμο "κ@λου" κανονικά.



Σίγουρα είναι κ@λοπιάσιμο, αλλά λόγο του ότι είναι αξιόπιστη και με αρκετά μεγάλο πελατολόγιο το εκμεταλλεύεται στο έπακρο.

----------


## vasilllis

Πόσο έχει πάει να 'αγορασεις' στατική IP από τον πάροχο;

----------


## nestoras

Η στατική παει 8 με 10 ευρω το μηνα επιπλεον.
Δε συγκρινεται η τιμη με τιποτα. Καθε λογαριασμος στο dyndns σου δινει 30 hostnames (30 πελατες).

----------


## nick1974

Μπορείς να τσεκαρεις το υλικό σου αν δουλεύει με non ip με τη δωρεάν υπηρεσία που είναι για κάποιο μικρό αριθμό μηχανημάτων ,(νομίζω 3 η 4), και αν είσαι οκ προχωράς σε πακέτο που να σε καλύπτει για τον αριθμό που θες.
Όσον αφορά την αξιοπιστια, δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως θέμα, χρησιμοποιείται και σε gaming οπότε δε το συζητάμε, αλλά από θέμα συμβατότητας προφανώς πρέπει να το τσεκαρεις εσύ ο ίδιος.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## klik

Afraid.org το βάζεις και δεν ξανασχολεισαι. Δωρεαν. Χωρις μηνιαια login και αλλα σπαστικα.
Αρκει ο ρουτερ ή το καταγραφικπ ή η ip καμερα να υπορτηριζει http updates (ετσι δουλευει και το noip)

----------

aktis (12-05-18), 

nick1974 (12-05-18)

----------


## takhs764

> Μόλις μπήκα να δω τις χρεώσεις. Πέρυσι έδωσα από 40$ σε δύο λογαριασμούς και φέτος το πήγαν στα 55$ για τον κάθε έναν.
> Μπορεί τα λεφτά να μην είναι κανένα τεράστιο ποσό για κάποιον επαγγελματία που είναι εργαλείο της δουλειάς του αλλά το 37.5% αύξηση είναι πιάσιμο "κ@λου" κανονικά.



μεσα εισαι

----------


## takhs764

> Afraid.org το βάζεις και δεν ξανασχολεισαι. Δωρεαν. Χωρις μηνιαια login και αλλα σπαστικα.
> Αρκει ο ρουτερ ή το καταγραφικπ ή η ip καμερα να υπορτηριζει http updates (ετσι δουλευει και το noip)



 καλησπερα ευχαριστω για τησ απαντησεις αλλα πες μας περισοτερα για αυτη την υπηρεσια

----------


## takhs764

επησης προχθες ξεκινησα (no ip )την δωρεαν υπηρεσεια και σημερα μου εστηλαν και κουπονι με εκτπωση 10 % 
αλλα το dyndns ειναι λεφτα σε σχεση με το no ip
και επαγγελματιας να εισαι ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα

----------


## Nightkeeper

> επησης προχθες ξεκινησα (no ip )την δωρεαν υπηρεσεια και σημερα μου εστηλαν και κουπονι με εκτπωση 10 % 
> αλλα το dyndns ειναι λεφτα σε σχεση με το no ip
> και επαγγελματιας να εισαι ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα



Κοίταξε,αν εισαι του επαγγέλματος και το δείς και διαφορετικά μπορείς να βγάλεις χρήματα μέσω του dyndns.
Οπότε δεν έχεις θέμα οικονομικό και προσφέρεις στον πελάτη κάτι αξιόπιστο.

----------


## klik

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...aid-dnsdynamic

----------

